# 2nd batch!!



## twistertail (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got my 2nd batch of home brew in the fermenter, 10 gallons of an English Bitter!! Should be ready for kegging and bottling in 2 weeks. This is the 2nd time I've brewed with my friend and I'm loving this stuff! He does all grain brewing and I'm trying to learn but there is a lot more to it than I thought. While I was there I helped him finish off one of his kegs that had a Vienna ale that was AWESOME!! He also had a honey kolsch, an IPA, and a brown ale on tap that were all GREAT! Cant wait to try the bitter. Oh and it only cost me $30 for 5 gallons of beer that we are going to bottle, he is going to keg the other 5. This home brewing stuff might cut into my fishing time.


----------



## bob g (Apr 24, 2010)

It's a sickness for sure.


----------



## cuclimber (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats Awesome! I would love to do some home brewing, but wouldn't know where to start. Do you grow everything for your beers or buy it?  I know people that grow the hops they use.  How was the IPA also? Im a big fan of em.


----------



## bullbythehorns (Apr 25, 2010)

Home brewing is a lot of fun.  I am all-grain and have been brewing for 2 1/2 years.  To start most equipment/supplies can be found online at places like, Brewmasters warehouse, Austin Homebrew supply, Northern Brewer.  Much of the equipment can be made or purchased.  You can get started with an extract batch and an enamel boil pot to boil.  Here is a great resource:  www.howtobrew.com  this has a lot of info.

Yesterday I brewed and Orange Cascade Pale ale and currently on tap I have: Wry Smile IPA, Oatmeal Chocolate Stout, Munich Helles, Cream of 3 Crops, Nierra Sevada and a Kolsch.


----------



## bob g (Apr 25, 2010)

I've done the Cream Of Three Crops recipe a couple of times. Nice drinker.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 26, 2010)

CUclimber, I'm not a huge fan of IPAs but it was good.  It was a honey IPA and had a good sweetness at first and then a strong alcohol burn, it was around 8.5% abv.  It was a clone of Stoudts double IPA, if you have ever had that, and it tasted very close.  I think the Stoudts is around 10%!!  I'm really just the helper and my friend is the brewmaster.  I've only done it twice so I dont know a whole lot yet and it is way more complex than I thought.  I was ready to buy a Mr Beer just so I could get started doing some home brewing.  Then I meet a few of my old friends from high school through facebook, we had not seen each other in 15 years, and we got together a few times and brewed.  The one guy has been doing it for about 10 years, me and the other one have just started helping him.  He did plant his own hops this year.  It has worked out great, we brew at his house then they come to mine to drink and eat smoked food, the 2 go great together.  

Bull, I want to do an Oatmeal Stout!  What is Cream of 3 Crops, sounds interesting.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 26, 2010)

hey CUClimber, there are a few local places in denver that you can buy all the supplies you need to get started.  I go to The Brew Hut, located in Aurora close to Hampden and Chambers.  It is affiliated with Drydock Brewery, great place and very nice friendly people.  They would be a great place to go and talk to and decide if you want to proceed.


----------



## bob g (Apr 26, 2010)

Cream of three crops is a great tasting Cream Ale recipe.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f62/crea...eam-ale-66503/

59 pages of discussion. Pour youself a cold one and get to reading!


Prost!


----------

